# Has anyone fitted a Thetford hatch rubber seal?



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi all, 
I have a leaking hatch door on my van and have just bought a replacement seal as it appears that the water is coming in through the seal. 

The hatch is a thetford size 5 

My question is , has anyone any advice on fitting one, do you have to take the hatch apart to fit it, or do you glue it on? 

Unfortunately I cannot find any instructions on either teh packet or on the Thetford website 

Thanks in advance 

Raymond


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If it means splitting the door then it is almost impossible to do without breaking it. It made as a once fit construction. 

I had a door fitted to my van and the panel was not sealed correctly when they tried to take it apart the frame broke lucky for them they had a spare on site other wise it comes as a complete unit.

Andy


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The early ones do come apart as they are screwed together. We changed the insert on the C2 hatch we bought s/h for the trailer, but later ones look at though they have a snap-together construction which may be more difficult to get apart.

See if you can see any latching fingers around the outside of the inside face, they wouldn't show on the outer face.

Normally you can get a thin screwdriver down the holes and release the fingers one by one, while keeping pressure on the two halves to force them apart.

Peter


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi there, 
Just to update you, I have fitted the new seal and this was an extremely easy job. You don't need to dismantle the hatch door (once you have remove it , by taking out the hinge pins) and removing the old seal was very easy.
Just clean out the groove and make sure it is free of the old sealent, replace with new sealent and simply push in the new seal

Regards
Raymond


----------

